# Algae



## lmeyer513 (Mar 7, 2022)

I started growing paphs and phrags two years ago. Most of them seem to be doing okay, but few blooms. I recently upped my lighting to Botanical LEDs, Jeff Young’s lights. Seems like it may be stimulating more growth. I have them potted in clear plastic Repotme pots, unslotted, whereas my catts and phals are in slotted pots. The unslotted ones with the paphs have apparently significant amounts of algae growing inside the pots. I recently heard (from Miss Orchid Girl) that algae can be damaging, whereas previously I’d read not to worry about algae. My question is, should I switch to slotted pots for my paphs and phrags?


----------



## Ray (Mar 7, 2022)

As far as I'm concerned, algae is only damaging if it is so thick it suffocates the roots. However, as it is only a surface phenomenon (it cannot grow into the pot interior, as there's no light there), I simply ignore it unless I decide to dislike the appearance.

I have let algae grow, uncontrolled, on S/H pots, and ultimately the top of the medium become covered in moss. The moss roots did penetrate below the surface a bit, but did not harm the plants at all.


----------



## LO69 (Mar 8, 2022)

If you don't like the algae just put your transparent pot into an opaque one and solve the problem.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 8, 2022)

I wrap a bit of silver foil around the pots that get most sun and therefore most prone to algae. Easy enough to remove when you want to look at the roots.


----------

